# Disney+ --> subtitles seem to be the default setting



## gumbo1009

Tried a couple videos and both started with subtitles (had to click an option in each one to remove the subtitles).

Does anyone know if there's a default setting someplace? 

Thanks.


----------



## BillSears

Mine didn't have subtitles so it must be some personal setting you have.  Sorry I have no idea how to fix it.


----------



## dclpluto

gumbo1009 said:


> Tried a couple videos and both started with subtitles (had to click an option in each one to remove the subtitles).
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a default setting someplace?
> 
> Thanks.



got the  same thing.On my ruku had to go to settings than accessibility than captions mode. I don’t get it anymore.


----------



## dclpluto

gumbo1009 said:


> Tried a couple videos and both started with subtitles (had to click an option in each one to remove the subtitles).
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a default setting someplace?
> 
> Thanks.



Duplicate


----------



## ricsae

Hi! I had the same issues. But went to my device setting to remove auto subtitles. What device are you using?


----------



## Really12

I had the same issue with my Apple TV 4k, and I fixed it by going into: Settings>Video and Audio>Subtitle Language>Auto (selecting Off also worked, but I'm not sure what else that might change).


----------



## tinkerhon

dclpluto said:


> got the  same thing.On my ruku had to go to settings than accessibility than captions mode. I don’t get it anymore.



Same.here.and fixed the.issue right away.


----------



## Mother Wren

Anyone find the solution for iPad? My accessibility setting on device is already off.


----------



## iZon

The Last Jedi titles and opening scroll are in French but dialogue is in English


----------



## Goretexeloh

This action was obviously interpreted by Disney+ as "this person likes to watch every episode with English CC subtitles as his default preference!"


----------



## kanerf

Every time I check into a hotel and turn on the TV, they have the CC turned on and I have to figure out how to turn it off.


----------

